# Suche nette Mountainbikerin für Feierabendrunden im Taunus



## Susi75 (10. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich wohne in Schmitten und suche Mädels aus der Gegend, die Lust haben abends nach Feierabend noch einen Runde mit dem Mountainbike durch den Taunus zu fahren.
 Für mich steht der Spaß am mountainbiken im Vordergrund, verfolge keine größeren (Leistungs-) Ziele ....außer vielleicht meine Angst vor Trails und holprigen steilen Abfahrten zu überwinden   

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier vielleicht fündig werde 

Grüße


----------



## x-rossi (10. August 2010)

schau mal im "Ladies only!" rein. eventuell wirst du dort schneller fündig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. August 2010)

Ich glaube es macht mehr Sinn sich den vorhandenen Gruppen anzuschließen, also die AWB oder die Gruppe von Urs und Tina (kann ich sehr empfehlen)  Uwe 50 ist Urs


----------



## speciallady (11. August 2010)

Susi75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wohne in Schmitten und suche Mädels aus der Gegend, die Lust haben abends nach Feierabend noch einen Runde mit dem Mountainbike durch den Taunus zu fahren.
> Für mich steht der Spaß am mountainbiken im Vordergrund, verfolge keine größeren (Leistungs-) Ziele ....außer vielleicht meine Angst vor Trails und holprigen steilen Abfahrten zu überwinden
> ...



hallo susi,

ich komme aus frankfurt und wir können gerne mal zusammen biken. allerdings ist der taunus nicht mein heimatrevier, bin mehr im spessart unterwegs. ansonsten kann ich dir auch den beinharttreff von urs empfehlen. ich war einmal dort und es hat mir gut gefallen.

schicke doch ne pn, wenn du lust auf ne tour hast. eine freundin von mir fährt auch, dann sind wir schon zu dritt...

vg specialllady


----------



## sipaq (11. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich glaube es macht mehr Sinn sich den vorhandenen Gruppen anzuschließen, also die AWB oder die Gruppe von Urs und Tina (kann ich sehr empfehlen)  Uwe50 ist Urs


Die Gruppe von Urs passt da sicher besser, denn die ist zumindest gemischt. Susi scheint sich in einer Mädels-only-Truppe wohler zu fühlen und das ist die AWB-Truppe nicht. Im Gegenteil besteht die AWB-Truppe (leider) fast immer nur aus Kerlen. 

Ich find das immer schade, weil ich nicht verstehe, warum so wenig Mädels biken, aber die meisten Mädels, die man im Taunus so sieht, sind am WE mit Ihrem Freund im Schlepptau (oder andersrum) unterwegs. 

@Susi75:
Schau Dir doch mal den "Frauenrunde"-Thread hier im Forum an. Der ist zwar seit Mitte April tot, aber wenn Du da mal anfragst, erwacht der sicher sofort wieder zum Leben.


----------



## Claudy (11. August 2010)

Susi,

nun noch ein Tipp von mir ;-)

Go Crazy trifft sich aktuell jeden Mittwoch um 18:00 Uhr an der Hohemark. Hier gibt es sehr viele Mädels, die auch ohne ihren Freund im Schlepptau Rädsche fahren. Je nach Tagesform kann frau sich in unterschiedliche Level (Fun, Sportsfun, Sportiv) einsortieren. Die Teilnahme kostet allerdings pro Jahr 50. Meine Meinung; gut investiertes Geld .  

...und warum bei AWB kaum bzw. keine Frauen mitfahren, darüber kann der liebe Sipaq ja mal in einer ruhigen Minute nachdenken  .


Viele Grüße
Anke


----------



## sipaq (11. August 2010)

Claudy schrieb:


> ...und warum bei AWB kaum bzw. keine Frauen mitfahren, darüber kann der liebe Sipaq ja mal in einer ruhigen Minute nachdenken .


Das hat er schon, ist aber zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen. 

Frauenfeindliche Sprüche gibts bei uns nicht, weder auf dem Trail noch im Thread. 

Vielleicht ist es das Tempo, wobei ich im Taunus schon einige mehr Mädels gesehen habe, wo ich immer nur das Hinterrad sehen würde? 

Vielleicht sind die Trails die wir fahren auch nicht nach dem Geschmack der Mädels? 

Du darfst Dich gerne dazu äußern, wenn Du da mehr weißt. Gerne auch per PM.

Jedenfalls sollte die gute Susi75 jetzt mit Uwes Truppe, den AWB'lern, der Frauenrunde und mit GC mehr als genug Auswahl haben, um den Taunus fortan nicht mehr allein unsicher zu machen.


----------



## Hopi (11. August 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es das Tempo, wobei ich im Taunus schon einige mehr Mädels gesehen habe, wo ich immer nur das Hinterrad sehen würde?
> 
> Vielleicht sind die Trails die wir fahren auch nicht nach dem Geschmack der Mädels?



Ihr habt bestimmt das Image, dass man bei euch auf dem 44 KB von der HM bis zum Plateau treten muss   Da muss ich aber noch etwas üben, ich schaffe das nur auf dem 36er, aber ich arbeite an mir


----------



## sipaq (11. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ihr habt bestimmt das Image, dass man bei euch auf dem 44 KB von der HM bis zum Plateau treten muss   Da muss ich aber noch etwas üben, ich schaffe das nur auf dem 36er, aber ich arbeite an mir


Nicht nur auf dem 44er Kettenblatt, hinten ist auch nur das 11er Ritzel erlaubt. Und im Stehen fahren, darf man bei uns auch nicht. 

Sind wir jetzt die neue Taunus-Next-Level-Gruppe?


----------



## Hopi (11. August 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Und im Stehen fahren, darf man bei uns auch nicht.



Das ist eh nicht so gut für den Rücken  

Ich habe echt Respekt vor euch, ich habe bis jetzt nur ein 38/16 SSP 24" bis zum Fuxi bekommen  Und das auch nur im stehen  ICH BIN SOOOOO SCHLECHT


----------



## Susi75 (11. August 2010)

Schönen guten Abend 

lieben Dank für Eure Antworten und Tipps  Da sollte sich sicher was finden ... ich meld mich einfach per PN 

Grüße aus Schmitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (11. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich habe echt Respekt vor euch, ich habe bis jetzt nur ein 38/16 SSP 24" bis zum Fuxi bekommen  Und das auch nur im stehen  ICH BIN SOOOOO SCHLECHT



heul net rum, nimm einfach das Einrad


----------



## wartool (12. August 2010)

@sipaq
ich glaube, die liebe Anke denkt da an die Kettensägenmördertrails, Mörderschluchten.. und wie sie die netten Trails immer tauft *gg*

Naja.. die Susi75 ist jetzt bestimmt erschlagen von den vielen Möglichkeiten und denkt, wir haben alle einen am Sträußchen *hrrhrr*


----------



## sipaq (12. August 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> @sipaq
> ich glaube, die liebe Anke denkt da an die Kettensägenmördertrails, Mörderschluchten.. und wie sie die netten Trails immer tauft *gg*


Das mag sein, aber da wundert es mich, dass die liebe Anke dann immer noch mit Karsten, Rampe und Konsorten durch den Taunus tingelt. Die sind in Sachen Mördertrails ja schlimmer als ich.   



wartool schrieb:


> Naja.. die Susi75 ist jetzt bestimmt erschlagen von den vielen Möglichkeiten und denkt, wir haben alle einen am Sträußchen *hrrhrr*


Jungs halt.


----------



## Susi75 (12. August 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> Naja.. die Susi75 ist jetzt bestimmt erschöagen von den vielen Möglichkeiten und denkt, wir haben alle einen am Sträußchen *hrrhrr*



... zumindest weiß ich schon mal, wo ich nicht mitfahre


----------



## Lucafabian (12. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das ist eh nicht so gut für den Rücken
> 
> Ich habe echt Respekt vor euch, ich habe bis jetzt nur ein 38/16 SSP 24" bis zum Fuxi bekommen  Und das auch nur im stehen  ICH BIN SOOOOO SCHLECHT



du CC'ler...


----------



## sipaq (12. August 2010)

Susi75 schrieb:


> ... zumindest weiß ich schon mal, wo ich nicht mitfahre


Super, dann haben wir Dir ja damit auch schon weitergeholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (12. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du CC'ler...



Ich werde halt alt


----------



## karsten13 (13. August 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> aber da wundert es mich, dass die liebe Anke dann immer noch mit Karsten, Rampe und Konsorten durch den Taunus tingelt.



das macht sie nur wegen Rampe's Grübchen und meinem Arsch


----------



## wartool (14. August 2010)

*gröööhl*


----------



## mrsdodo (19. August 2010)

hey susi 
Ich komme auch aus schmitten. wir können gerne mal zusammen biken


----------

